# Eucalyptus Oil/Sick



## Cally (Aug 2, 2012)

In one of the large chains up here (Superstore) they have a bottle of 100% Eucalyptus oil. It probably is and it does seem like a silly question but I just want to make sure. Would that be an essential oil? If I picked that up could I use it just like I would one, for it's scent as well as the beneficial properties? I wouldn't want to grab it and find out that it isn't.

Also I've come down with a cold. Stuffy nose, sore throat, all of that wonderful stuff. Is there anything that I can make that will help sooth me through it? Something I can inhale or....I'm at a loss but I'm really hoping there is more I can do than honey in my tea.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 2, 2012)

Does it say "Eucalyptus Globulus Leaf Oil" as the ingredient in the oil? If it does, then it would be an EO. 

I don't know what to recommend for your cold. I take OTC medication when I have a severe cold. Maybe you could put some of the eucalyptus (if it really is an EO) on a cotton ball and sniff it. Eucalyptus is really strong and it always cleared my sinuses.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 11, 2012)

It needs to say Eucalyptus Essential Oil rather than just oil.  Eucalyptus Oil sounds like a blend to me which is actually okay, depending on what it is blended with.  To use it effectively, run a really hot bath and add the eucalyptus to the bath as it will become like a steam bath.  You can also get a bowl of really hot water and add some Eucalyptus to that when you go to bed so it can permeate the room while you sleep.  Add it to a hot bowl of water and put your head over it with a towel.

*DO NOT EAT* and do not use neat, it needs to be added to a carrier oil at 5%....

Hope you feel better.


----------

